# Ideas for stocking 15G



## ShostAmateur (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm looking for ideas to stock my 15G, fairly heavily planted tank.

* pH 6.4, KH 3, DIY CO2.
* Nitrates 5-10
* HOTMagnum filter
* Temp regulated at 78-80.

I've had the tank up for 8 months, no algae problems of late, with 5 pygmy corys doing well for the past 6 months, exceedingly cute and we want to get them some more friends so that they feel happier.

Among the things we are considering:
* Pair of gold rams
* Pseudomugil furcata
* Iriatherina werneri
* Cory pygmaeus.

Does anyone have any other ideas for fish that might be cool, or suggestions about the compatibility of the above? How many corys seem reasonable?

Thanks!


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

do you have pics some times that helps


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think you could go wrong with any of your choices - good job on the research!

And of course more pygmy's are always a good choice in my book.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

The rainbows you listed are beautiful but I don't know enough about them to offer suggestions. I would definitely recommend a breeding pair of rams (gold or otherwise) as they always make a nice "centerpiece" fish and would be a good mix with your corys.


----------



## ShostAmateur (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.
Attached is a photo -- a bit out of date but fairly representative of the general layout. We've kept the same hardscape but altered some plants.

So overall we're considering maybe a pair of rams and a dozen corys. Does that seem reasonable? Our biggest concern is whether the fish will have issues sharing space as they both tend to like staying at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had more trouble with rams getting along together than I have with them harassing other fish. I wouldn't worry about it. At worst I'd fear for their eggs with corys around.

A few yamato, cherry red shrimp or similar might not hurt things either; they do a great job cleaning.

-Philosophos


----------



## ShostAmateur (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the replies.
Any thoughts on what is an appropriate number of corys, and what might be too much when having a ram pair?


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

I personally wouldn't add a dozen corys to your tank. Something in the neighborhood of 6 seems more appropriate, depending on which ones you go with and I wouldn't add any shrimp as previously suggested if you do go with the rams as they'll just end up as dinner.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Shrimp Yamato's and ram's do fine together, same with apistos. I've got some Yamatos in with A. Hongsloi right now. Cherries might get nibbled at every now and again, but they're all of $1-$2 each, and they'll breed in your tank. You will want the rams to eat the hatchlings.

Shrimp + rams/apistos are a common pairing.

-Philosophos


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

Philosophos said:


> Shrimp Yamato's and ram's do fine together, same with apistos. I've got some Yamatos in with A. Hongsloi right now. Cherries might get nibbled at every now and again, but they're all of $1-$2 each, and they'll breed in your tank. You will want the rams to eat the hatchlings.
> 
> Shrimp + rams/apistos are a common pairing.
> 
> -Philosophos


My rams pretty much wiped out any trace of a cherry population but, that's probably mostly because my shrimp were never really thriving and weren't breeding fast enough. It's good to know it would be a possibility if I could get ever the conditions right for the shrimp!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Introducing the shrimp for a month before the rams will help. Letting them grow to a decent size also cuts down on the issues. Heavy planting would be other method.

Personally, I don't like rams anymore. It's not that they don't look good, but most of what you'll buy from the stores in NW US/Western Canada looks like hormone pumped fish with overdriven aggression. They socialize horribly, and have even shorter life spans. They do not behave the same as their f2's, on the rare occasion that they aren't sterile.

Because of these issues, I recommend trying for local breeders over pet store when it comes to this species. 

-Philosophos


----------

